# Uh....First time drawing my fursona Please comment



## Dark Hawk (May 19, 2009)

Well here it is :3


Spoiler: Picture is pritty big












My first time drawing my fursona :3

Please comment


----------



## frisse (May 20, 2009)

it is better that what i can do


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 20, 2009)

You've got to work more on perspective, besides that the manga style isn't half bad.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 20, 2009)

frisse said:


> it is better that what i can do



Are you just gonna deliver that comment to everyone?


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 20, 2009)

Well even attempting a drawing is a fun start.

You might want to look into not using notebook paper for your drawing or learning how to take lines out of your drawing. Though, one advantage you can use for lined paper is to learn to get the correct proportions down for your figure. 

There's a lot to learn so you may want to look into books that talk about general drawing like Drawing with the Left side of your Brain and other exercises to get you started.

Basically Drawing is a coordination exercise of learning to see and putting it on paper. It's also learning to "see" what's in your mind's eye and also putting it on paper. 

When you're young you see things, but it's a matter of learning to see and draw them by building a visual library. Ron Tiner's Drawing from the Imagination is another good book on how this is done.


----------



## frisse (May 20, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Are you just gonna deliver that comment to everyone?



no but it is true i sucks at drawing anything exept axes,spears and that stufs


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 20, 2009)

If that's all you'll post and not try doing the other stuff, I don't know what to tell you frisse. It's just a baseless saying to be honest. You don't know until you try and keep at it.


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input ^^


----------



## HyenaIsSpider (May 21, 2009)

I think that's very good for a first time~


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 21, 2009)

Thanks.....Take a look at my second attempt for the face http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=42902


----------



## Kao (May 21, 2009)

I really like the second one 

Now get on msn! *shakes fist!*


----------



## Fox3 (May 24, 2009)

Cool ^^ you should try bending the spine more, looks too rigid :S


----------

